# Is he out of shape?



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Not sure if I am just over thinking this or not but is my dog overweight?
He will be 6 months olf in 2 days and he weighs 39lbs, he is 20" tall and 20" long (measured from shoulders to back of rear legs)

Now I am comparing him to full grown V's I met over the weekend and they seemed quite tall and lean, but muscular.

Kian has lots of skin to grow into, you can pull pretty much an inch and a half's worth from his shoulders. He gets walked everyday at least 60-90 minutes and every other day he gets let off leash to run around for a good 30-45 minutes. Maybe I am just over analysing his growth and comparing him to full grown adults.

This is him this past friday after running around for an hour.










When he puts his head down to eat or sniff you can see his last three ribs but not when he is standing.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

HE LOOKS PERFECT. YOU ARE A FIRST TIME DAD. IT IS NORMAL TO SECOND GUESS YOURSELF  AND HE IS WELL EXERCISED BY THE SOUNDS OF IT - YOU ARE DOING YOUR VERY BEST.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Blaze.
Spoke to Kim Dunn @ Onpoint today, she says hello. 

Oh an she pretty much said the same thing today....thanks again.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I THINK I MIGHT HAVE DROVE HER A LITTLE NUTS LAST SUMMER WITH "IS THIS OK?" TYPE STUFF. BUT PROBABLY ALL NEW PARENTS ARE THE SAME. i STILL WORRY i'M NOT CONSISTENT ENOUGH, OR EXERCISING ENOUGH, OR TRAINING ENOUGH. BUT IN THE END IF WE LOVE THEM AND HAVE SOME COMMON SENSE IN THE WAY WE CARE FOR THEM, WE'LL ALL HAVE GOOD DOGS  I SPOKE TO THE MGR OF THE VET CLINIC HERE TODAY AS OUR DOGS WERE PLAYING BY THE RIVER AND HE TOLD ME ABOUT AN AQUAINTANCE OF HIS THAT GAVE AWAY 2 V'S LAST YEAR -THE GUY LIVED ABOUT AN HOUR FROM WHERE I AM. WE WERE DISCUSSING HOW HIGH ENERGY THE V IS AND HOW NO WONDER THERE ARE SO MANY RESCUE V'S. IT DOES TAKE ALOT OF COMMITTMENT . THANK GOODNES WE KNOW IT'S WORTH IT


----------



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2009)

He looks gorgeous!! and not overweight at all.
I worry that our 5 1/2 mth old is too skinny, she eats loads and plays loads so I guess there can't be that much wrong with her, and she is still a baby!!!
I read recently on a breeders website that you can tell a V that is fed on poor grade food as they look too lean with no muscle, I started checking up on dietry advice etc. even though she is fed really good food!!! I think we can over obsess all too easily!!! especially when they are young, they are still growing so who can tell yet!!!


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

I just had to reply when I saw your avatar as I have a very similiar pic:









Sorry...totally off topic.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh...is your guy an On Point? Loki's mom is an On Point!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, Kian is an Opnpoint pup.
That is too funny, that one pic... it looks like the same toy too.

Small world.
How old is Loki?


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Loki just turned 2 last week. Still every bit a pup. His mom is from OP's Spinning Axel and OP's High Performance. But they have so many dogs!


----------

